# Bi-lingual design agencys ?



## conor909 (Nov 26, 2010)

Hi, 

I am a designer looking for some bi-lingual agencys in preferably Osaka or Tokyo but anywhere is ok. I plan to move to Japan in March 2011 and I'm hoping I can get an internship / job in the design field.

Anyone know of any ?

Thanks!
C


----------

